# Form problem?



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

When I was sighting in my slider today I was hitting consistent spots on the target from 20 and 30. When I got back to 50 yards I had a definite tendency to miss left. I don't think I had any misses right. I also have a natural tendency to be bubble left on the sight level (bow canted right) immediately after draw. I make sure to level the bow before releasing. I wonder if I'm torquing the bow at release on longer shots.


----------



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

tt for input


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

If you are shooting a Sure Loc (or maybe other brands also) if the slider bar on the front of the sight is not parallel with the string and scope, you can be sighted in for left and right at 20 - 30 yards, but at 50 yds the scope actually moved to the right as you raised it, making you shoot left. This is corredted by loosening the two screws that connect the slider bar to the horizontal bar, and make sure the string, the slider bar, and the scope are all three are level.


----------



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

shooting a Tommy Hogg


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not familiar with a Tommy Hogg, but regardless of the sight, the scope must move straight up and down. If the "bar" that the scope slides on is not straight up and down with the string and the scope, you will shoot left or right (depending which way the bar is off) when moving the scope up and or down.


----------



## endstufe (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you consitantly shooting to the left at the longer distances or just every once in a while? If you are consistantly shooting left it could be the slider like ArcheryNut2006 said. Or, it could also be that your centre shot is out. Try moving your rest to the right a bit and see if that doesn't bring things in line. Move it carefully in small amounts, as a small change on the rest can make a big difference to arrow flight and placement at the target.

If it is only a few shots that are going out to the left, it is likely that you are either torquing the bow or flinging your bowarm out to the left. Something that doesn't make much of a difference at close distances gets magnified at further differences. Think about it, at 20 yards if you move your hand 1 degree that makes your shot go off by a foot, the same twitch at 60 yards is a yard.

Canting your bow to the right would make your arrows go more to the right, but it is also possible that in trying to level the bow just before releasing you are adding that left torque that is causing you to miss.


----------



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you might be right. I don't always miss left, so I must be torquing the bow. I will play with my grip to see if that resolves the problem. I may be grabbing for the bow instead of keeping my hand relaxed.


----------



## endstufe (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, good luck. I hope it works out for you. If you are still scratching your head feel free to ask.


----------

